# Kalk noob question



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright, so I picked up a container of Two little fishies Kalk yesterday and read the instructions on how to mix. I also watched a few videos on what to do from BRS and a few other youtube channels. I mixed the first few batches differently and the outcome was the same. The first batch was mixed at a concentration of 1 TBSP with a gallon of ro/di water and swirled around in a container then put into a 5g bucket and added 2 more gallons of clean water. The second batch I did pretty much the same way but added 1/2c of vinegar to see if it would help.

With both batches the water came out cloudy so I let them settle overnight to see if this would change. With both batches the water was still cloudy and I'm now hesitant to put it into my ATO. I don't think the amount of kalk would be enough to precipitate but i'm still a noob at this.

Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

If you are in my neighbourhood today come by and I will walk you through what I do. Been very successfully and safely dosing kalk for over a year and it's much easier to explain in person.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

It happens the same here. Only difference, with vinegar, the precipitate will settle down after 2 days. W/o vinegar, it stays cloudy.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

OK sounds good. I am going to try another batch tonight and let it sit 24 hours


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I will try another approach: http://www.reefscapes.net/articles/breefcase/kalkwasser.html

Mixing kalk with vinegar then add water.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

When I do use it, I keep a power head constantly mixing solution to keep in suspension. Just try and keep mixing container as air tight as possible.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1. Ambient CO2 diffusing into the kalk solution will precipitate the Ca.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

So, no worries about white powder in the tank?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I would try not to get the powder in the aquarium to be on the safe side. You can test the pH of the solution if you are adding vinegar to the mix. If it's >8.5 then you have to be very cautious of Ca precipitation or the powder irritating corals. I uses kalk paste to kill off aiptasia, hydroids, GSP, mushroom, etc.

A pH less than 8.5 I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Well said Wilson, also depends if you are using dosing pump a bit of kalk at the time, or on ATO which allows more kalk usually,
Also dose at furthest point of sump from your main return pump.
Also keep in mind to make sure you don't inhale dust from Kalk, very caustic product, keep from kids and pets.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes the Ato goes into the furthest point away from the return pump. All seems fine in the tank so far so I guess it isn't doing so bad


----------

